# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Τζογος ,επιβιωση , ντοπαμινη...

## keep_walking

Διαβαζα ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο για ολα αυτα και θα μεταφερω περιληπτικα τι διαβασα.

Γιατι εχουμε παθος με επικινδυνες καταστασεις ακομα και αν το αποτελεσμα ειναι μοιραιο?

Γιατι αυτες οι καταστασεις ντοπαρουν τον εγκεφαλο και μας αρεσει αυτη η αισθηση.

Μην πατε μακρια.

Ποσοι παιζουν το ποκερ texas Hold em και πονταρουν χωρις να υπολογισουν στατιστικες κλπ , μονο και μονο για την συγκινηση.
Ποσοι παιζουν ρουλετα και ενω ειναι πασιφανες οτι ενα ερθει 5 φορες κοκκινο στη σειρα την 6 παλι 50-50 ειναι οτι θα ρθει κοκκινο αλλα μπορει να πονταρουν στο μαυρο επειδη τις προηγουμενες 5 ηρθε κοκκινο?
Και γιατι εξαρχης παιζουν ρουλετα ενω στην διαρκεια του παιχνιδιου βγαινουν παντα χαμενοι μιας και παιρνουν τα λεφτα του ςπισω κατα 95%.

Ολα λαχεια , τζοκερ , πτωσεις με αλεξιπτωτο και ενα σωρο αλλα τρελλα που κανουμε δεν εχουν καμμια λογικη και απλως ντοπαρουν τον εγκεφαλο.

Η θεωρια ειναι οτι υπηρχαν δυο τυποι ανθρωπων.
Αυτοι που ζουσαν στις σπηλιες τους και ετρωγαν τα φυτα της περιοχης και τα μικρα ζωακια και αυτοι που ηταν περιεπτειωδεις και βρισκαν τα καλυτερα φρουτα και μεγαλυτερα ζωα αλλα διατρεχωντας παντα καποιο κινδυνο.
Οι δευτεροι απεκτησαν μεγαλυτερες ικανοτητες στην επιβιωση καθως και ζευγαρωναν και πιο ευκολα.

Ερευνες εδειξαν οτι οι νεαρες γυναικες ελκονται περισσοτερο απο τους επικυνδινους αντρες παρα απο τους ασφαλεις , γιατι οι περιπετειωδεις τις δινουν την αισθηση μεγαλυτερης προστασιας και επιβιωσημοτητας απο οτι οι ασφαλεις.

Ειναι η εκρηξη της ντοπαμινης που προξενει αυτα τα συμπτωματα.

Θελετε και αλλα παραδειγματα?
Ποια η λογικη να φοβομαστε περισσοτερο τα αεροπλανα απο οτι τα αυτοκινητα μιας και οπως ξερουμε στατιστικα η πιθανοτητα ατυχηματος ειναι πολυ-πολυ μικροτερες?
Γιατι φοβομαστε εξωτικους τροπους θανατου οπως κεραυνοπληξια , δαγκωμα φιδιου κλπ. που οι πιθανοτητες ειναι τοσο μικρες?

Πως ενα μυαλο σαν το ανθρωπινο που μπορει να κανει απιστευτους υπολογισμους να πεφτει σε τετοια μη λογικα συμπερασματα?

Μια καλη στρατηγικη παντως ειναι να υπαρχει τεχνητος κινδυνος παρα πραγματικος.

Με τη σημερινη τεχνολογια το να βλεπεις ταινεις τρομου ή να παιζεις βιντεοπαιχνιδια μπορουν να σου δωσουν εκρηξεις ντοπαμινης εκ του ασφαλους.


Το αρθρο ειναι κορυφαιο απλως με μια αναγνωση και μια πληκτρολογηση αυτα μου ρθαν στο μυαλο απο αυτα που διαβασα (ειναι στα αγγλικα) οποτε τα μετεφερα οπως μπορουσα:)

----------


## carrot

ειναι σαν να ρωτας... οι πουτανες γιατι κανουν αυτο που κανουν. για τα ... α γεια σου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Σωστά.Thrill seekers είμαστε,σε ένα αδιάκοπο ταξίδι αναζήτησης ηδονών.Άλλος τις ονομάζει έτσι,άλλος αλλιώς,στην ουσία δίχως ρίσκο δεν υπάρχει γλύκα.

----------


## Lou!

αχαχαχα η ντοπαμινη κ το ντοπαρω εχουν την ιδια ριζα? (dopamine, dope)

δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε ετσι!!!

----------

